# Reel Worthless Blues



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Saw an item in the Billfish Report on Twitter, yesterday, indicating that Reel Worthless managed to release two Blue Marlin on five bites. It said that it was an 'Overnight' trip. Just curious if Capt. Myles or Capt. Jon could elaborate on the general area and what they saw out there other than a pretty good swarm of Blues......sizes, etc.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Alex said he would post something later. From what he said, they went out in a long haul


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

We were 2-5 . Caught two , choked one , jumped one off , and had one where I was about to grab the leader and he took off swan directly under the rig and broke us off . Plenty of tunas . 50-80 pounders . We released many many 20/30 pounders . Started at independence Hub and worked in from there. Water was 74 degrees and blue . Ill try and post more later on plus video


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is video of one of the BM. Pretty hot fish.

http://youtu.be/THOZFjc0hj4


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Ornery lil devil! Super cool


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

way COOL!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great video Myles


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Great Trip, the dredge must worked well. Any insight on Horn/DWN tunas we love schoolies. Two blues down many more to follow I'm sure.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, that looks like some nice water. Congrats on this fish!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

That dude was on fire for sure! Nice job boys!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

That video is first class. Thumbs up to the entire crew. They definately have that jig down to a sience. Great video and super cool fish, but i'm most impressed with the driving. You see lots of captains just showing off and hot dogging around. They do more harm to the angler than help most time. But, that was some great reading of the fishing, quick reaction, and just dang fine driving there. My hats off to the driver. Excellent job Capt. This surely was not your first day behind the wheel.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Xiphius said:


> Great Trip, the dredge must worked well. Any insight on Horn/DWN tunas we love schoolies. Two blues down many more to follow I'm sure.


We came across there in the dark but i would think the water was dirty due to the water temp there. The water at the Nakika should be good. Plenty of schoolie yellofins around. Good luck.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice piece of video. Super energized fish that suddenly seemed like he might want to take a ride. Have to agree with Capt. D, some excellent boat handling and very quick reaction without throwing the angler to the deck. Nice touch.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments. It is exciting when they get fired up close to the boat!


----------

